# Is a charro's wardrobe sexy?



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

A charro not Charo.


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

Is a charro's wardrobe sexy? No, to me it isn't, but some men make it look sexy. Alejandro Fernandez at the top and the hot guy at the bottom look great in it!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks like he should be getting gored by a bull.


----------

